

Outsourcing sucks? - bvvz

I never heard of any substantially innovative project which was outsourced and worked out well. If you are doing anything that is interesting you need to be close together and read each others body language. Am I right, or wrong?
======
kaolinite
Not only that but out-sourced code is often much, much worse as the people
writing it are usually not the ones that will maintain it down the line.

